# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  طريقة فك الشفرة لجهاز نوكيا 6300 على التورنادو.

## bodr41

*    طريقة فك الشفرة لجهاز نوكيا 6300 على التورنادو.             
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     الطريقة..  1 - الضغط على Check 2 - الضغط على Info 3 - الضغط على Rd cert ليتم اخد نسخة احتياطية من الرقم التسلسلي (Imei) ونقوم بحفظها. 4 - الضغط على bk.308 ليتم اخد نسخة احتياطية من حماية السيم كارد 
بعد ها نقوم بعمل Locks بامان واطمئنان.
ستظهر لك نافدة  Unlock using calculated codes Yes                       Non  نختار Yes                   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]           
مع تحياتي  BODR41 *

----------


## mohamed73

الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## derbal73

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## midou488

merçiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bcpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## midou488

thxxxxxxxx veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## badisat10

بارك الله قيكم

----------


## alicom15

مشكووووووور اخي

----------


## eljoker2006

مشكوررررررررررررر

----------


## خلف سيد

مشكوووووووووو

----------


## saidnho

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## drine

الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## horo

كل الشكر ولكم دوام الصحة والعافية

----------


## mahrez_tv

الله ينور عليكم ويبارك في المنتى الجميل

----------

